# Like new American



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2013)

I ran into this Schwinn American months ago at a local thrift store and as you can see he's pretty proud of it. Hence the reason its hanging from the rafters in his store.  Has a red banded kickback.
Bike is like new condition, or at least from my floor to roof looking vantage point.
problem is when I first saw it he wanted $700 for it.
Says it has 400 miles on the speedo.
Way too rich for my blood. 
Hanging next to it was a Schwinn banner from a LBStore that closed years ago. That wasn't for sale.
I have been stopping in every chance I could to see what else he has picked up.
Today he said he has decided to drop the price for me.
$600 for the American and the banner.
Then be broke the items down to single prices.
$300 for the bike
$200 for the banner.

He says he has $275 in the bike and has to make some kind of profit.
The banner has never been for sale.

I can't afford it but, said I'd try to pass the word.

All is a local pickup. By yours truly. Shipping is calculated later.

Couldn't get the serial with it up so high.

Wish I could afford the price and trust me I tried haggling.
And it has dropped in price.
Is all this worth the price?














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daved66 (Jun 3, 2013)

love a black middleweight schwinn.  toss in a 2 speed, great bike.
pricewise....  seems fair.   The banner is somewhat unique,would look nice in a bikeroom,
not sure on the price, never seen one for sale.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2013)

if you intend to keep it for your collection i think your ok at that price,but if your going to buy for reselling its at the high end of what its worth.just my two cents.it is very collectable.let us know.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2013)

*american*

i should have read this all the way though,when i said you would be ok at this price,i meant 300.00.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks to be worth 300.00, but I wouldn't say it is all that collectible or I am hanging around in the wrong circles.
The BF Goodrich w/w tires are a hundy themselves.
Chris


----------



## daved66 (Jun 3, 2013)

maybe you can make a deposit, and weekly payments?  he knows how much you like the bike.
300.  just a price.  the enjoyment you get from it is priceless~  i bought a 59 schwinn corvette, 5-6 condition, but love it.  2 speed shifter, paid too much, and had to add new westwind tires...
but boy does it get good looks around the beach~   love it.  all that matters


----------



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not adding to the asking price and I doubt he will come down anymore.
It would be great to have a pristine American but, my thoughts are, if it was manageable then I'd might consider. 

I was contacted by a friend over the weekend about a friend of his that had cleaned out a shed and took a bike that was wrapped in plastic shortly after it was bought.
I was told it belonged to one of the remaining or possibly the only remaining member of the "Band Of Brother" participant solders, not the actors.
I was told, not confirmed though, that it was put away soon after it was bought and rarely ever brought out to see the daylight again. 
Hmmmmm he has my interest. I asked how old was it and what type of bike. 
Possibly from 1942 and a Schwinn......My jaw dropped and was speechless for a few seconds. "Can we go see it now?" Hopefully I'll be able to go look at it this week. 
So all my "non existent" bike fund is tied up for the moment.

More to come under the thread title "Band of Brothers bike owner", soon I hope.

Keep your fingers crossed for me please. Almost new heavyweight from the 40s, the anticipation is killing me.


----------

